# 39 pics of my salty tank.



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

borrowed a good camera, took alot of pics, be patient, they will load. enjoy, and thanks for lookin.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

You Freaking Fraggit! Wait till I finish my Ricordia tank. Grrrrrr


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice pictures, Time to consider entering the POM contest.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks doc, once i figure out this camera, i should be able to get some great ones.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Great tank and pictures! You make me want a salt water aquarium but then I remind myself I have neither the time nor the money for it. But I can just look at yours and wish it was mine! lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

okay okay... gotta break down and get some zoas...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> okay okay... gotta break down and get some zoas...


 give me some time and ill send you some.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

very cool. Makes me wish I had the money to start a saltwater tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Bear said:


> very cool. Makes me wish I had the money to start a saltwater tank.


thanks bear, i did the same as you, had a 46 gallon african tank, slowly saved money for a skimmer and lights, the bam! 6 months later, this is what i have.


----------



## fishygirl42 (Jun 1, 2006)

*fishies*

hey, leveldrummer, whats that black fish in the midde of the second pic?

Love ur pics!!! great tank.

sarah


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

props drummer, gorgeous tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

fishygirl42 said:


> hey, leveldrummer, whats that black fish in the midde of the second pic?
> 
> Love ur pics!!! great tank.
> 
> sarah


its a bi color blenny, not black, but the pic is dark so it kinda looks it, super cool fish.



and thanks schism!


----------

